# Questionnaire de Proust



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

> Ma vertu préférée
> Le principal trait de mon caractère
> La qualité que je préfère chez les hommes
> La qualité que je préfère chez les femmes
> ...



Que répondez-vous ?


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2005)

J'ai lu (vite) questionnaire de Prout !


----------



## dool (20 Décembre 2005)

'tin j'suis recalée, j'peux même pas répondre à la première question ! 
Vertu... tssssss


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2005)

Les *réponses de Marcel Proust* au fameux questionnaire :


Le principal trait de mon caractère. - Le besoin d'être aimé et, pour préciser, le besoin d'être caressé et gâté bien plus que le besoin d'être admiré.
La qualité que je désire chez un homme. - Des charmes féminins. *(oui, mais il était pédé !)*
La qualité que je désire chez une femme. - Des vertus d'homme et la franchise dans la camaraderie. *(Normal : il était pédé !)*
Ce que j'apprécie le plus chez mes amis. - D'être tendre pour moi, si leur personne est assez exquise pour donner un grand prix à leur tendresse. *(même remarque !)*
Mon principal défaut. - Ne pas savoir, ne pas pouvoir "vouloir".
Mon occupation préférée. - Aimer. *(Idem)*
Mon rêve de bonheur. - J'ai peur qu'il ne soit pas assez élevé, je n'ose pas le dire, j'ai peur de le détruire en le disant.
Quel serait mon plus grand malheur. - ne pas avoir connu ma mère ni ma grand-mère.
Ce que je voudrais être. - Moi, comme les gens que j'admire me voudraient.
Le pays où je désirerais vivre. - Celui où certaines choses que je voudrais se réaliseraient comme par un enchantement et où les tendresses seraient toujours partagées.
La couleur que je préfère. - La beauté n'est pas dans les couleurs, mais dans leur harmonie.
La fleur que j'aime. - La sienne- et après, toutes. L'oiseau que je préfère. - L'hirondelle.
Mes auteurs favoris en prose. - Aujourd'hui Anatole France et Pierre Loti.
Mes poètes préférés. - Baudelaire et Alfred de Vigny.
Mes héros dans la fiction. - Hamlet.
Mes héroïnes favorites dans la fiction. - Bérénice.
Mes compositeurs préférés. - Beethoven, Wagner, Schumann.
Mes peintres favoris. - Léonard de Vinci, Rembrandt.
Mes héros dans la vie réelle. - M. Darlu, M. Boutroux.
Mes héroïnes dans l'histoire. - Cléopâtre.
Mes noms favoris. - Je n'en ai qu'un à la fois.
Ce que je déteste par-dessus tout. - Ce qu'il y a de mal en moi.
Caractères historiques que je méprise le plus. - Je ne suis pas assez instruit.
Le fait militaire que j'admire le plus. - Mon volontariat !
La réforme que j'estime le plus. -
Le don de la nature que je voudrais avoir. - La volonté, et des séductions.
Comment j'aimerais mourir. - Meilleur - et aimé. *(comme Félix Faure !)*
État présent de mon esprit. - L'ennui d'avoir pensé à moi pour répondre à toutes ces questions.
Fautes qui m'inspirent le plus d'indulgence. - Celles que je comprends.
Ma devise. - J'aurais trop peur qu'elle ne me porte malheur.


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

Ma vertu préférée la patience
Le principal trait de mon caractèreTêtu
La qualité que je préfère chez les hommesde ne pas être des femmes
La qualité que je préfère chez les femmesla douceur
Mon principal défautJe m'emporte facilement
Ma principale qualitéla fidélité
Ce que j'apprécie le plus chez mes amisleurs gentillesses
Mon occupation préféréebricoler
Mon rêve de bonheurPiloter un F-16
Quel serait mon plus grand malheur ?survivre à mes enfants
A part moi -même qui voudrais-je être ?mon chat
Où aimerais-je vivre ?sur une île
La couleur que je préfèrele bleu
La fleur que j'aimeles roses
L'oiseau que je préfèrele rouge gorge
Mes auteurs favoris en proseJules Verne
Mes poètes préférésBaudelaire
Mes héros dans la fictionDr Spock
Mes héroïnes favorites dans la fictionLa castafiore
Mes compositeurs préférésSchubert 
Mes peintres préférésSchaller
Mes héros dans la vie réellele soldat inconnue
Mes héroïnes préférées dans la vie réelleles veuves de guerres
Mes héros dans l'histoireLes anonymes
Ma nourriture et boisson préféréeChinois , la bière
Ce que je déteste par-dessus toutl'hypocrisie
Le personnage historique que je n'aime pasLes dictateurs
Les faits historiques que je méprise le plusLes génocides
Le fait militaire que j'estime le plusAucun
La réforme que j'estime le plusNéant
Le don de la nature que je voudrais avoirvoler
Comment j'aimerais mourirEn chantant
L'état présent de mon espritRésigné
La faute qui m'inspire le plus d'indulgencePas payer ses impôts
Ma deviseProfiter de chaque jour comme si c'était le dernier


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> 'tin j'suis recalée, j'peux même pas répondre à la première question !
> Vertu... tssssss



Passe à la suivante.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Ma vertu préférée  *La franchise*
Le principal trait de mon caractère : *droiture*
La qualité que je préfère chez les hommes : *l&#8217;amitié*
La qualité que je préfère chez les femmes : *d&#8217;être des femmes*
Mon principal défaut : *ne sais que trop rarement dire non*
Ma principale qualité : *Toujours présent*
Ce que j'apprécie le plus chez mes amis : *Qu&#8217;ils n&#8217;habite pas chez moi*
Mon occupation préférée : *Les RPG&#8217;s*
Mon rêve de bonheur : *Ming na*
Quel serait mon plus grand malheur ? *Devenir impuissant *
A part moi -même qui voudrais-je être ? *Néant*
Où aimerais-je vivre ? *A Okinawa*
La couleur que je préfère *le bleu*
La fleur que j'aime : *le lys*
L'oiseau que je préfère *le faucon*
Mes auteurs favoris en prose : *Jules verne*
Mes poètes préférés *Victor Hugo*
Mes héros dans la fiction : *Le capitaine Némo*
Mes héroïnes favorites dans la fiction : *Taarna*
Mes compositeurs préférés : *Akira Yamaoka*
Mes peintres préférés *Leonard de Vinci*
Mes héros dans la vie réelle *Néant*
Mes héroïnes préférées dans la vie réelle* Néant*
Mes héros dans l'histoire *Néant*
Ma nourriture et boisson préférée : *Hachis Parmentier et bière*
Ce que je déteste par-dessus tout : *la félonie* 
Le personnage historique que je n'aime pas : *Les cons tout puissant*
Les faits historiques que je méprise le plus*Néant*
Le fait militaire que j'estime le plus *Néant*
La réforme que j'estime le plus *Néant*
Le don de la nature que je voudrais avoir : *Voler*
Comment j'aimerais mourir : *Utile*
L'état présent de mon esprit : *Apaisé*
La faute qui m'inspire le plus d'indulgence : *Downloader des mp3 de chanson pourri* 
Ma devise : * Odi profanum vulgus et arceo *


----------



## Fondug (20 Décembre 2005)

Ma vertu préférée : La loyauté
Le principal trait de mon caractère : spontané (surement un peu trop)
La qualité que je préfère chez les hommes : l'optimisme
La qualité que je préfère chez les femmes : la maturité
Mon principal défaut : lunatique
Ma principale qualité : l'empathie
Ce que j'apprécie le plus chez mes amis : la loyauté
Mon occupation préférée : le golf
Mon rêve de bonheur : faire un boulot qui me plait vraiment, ou ne pas avoir à bosser
Quel serait mon plus grand malheur ? passer mon temps à me dire "ah si j'avais su !"
A part moi -même qui voudrais-je être ? Sir Winston Spencer Churchill
Où aimerais-je vivre ? hmmm pays basque, espagne, australie, ouais, pourquoi pas
La couleur que je préfère : toutes les couleurs chaudes
La fleur que j'aime : la fleur d'oranger
L'oiseau que je préfère : le pélican
Mes auteurs favoris en prose : dantec, hunter, ellis, wolfe, o'toole
Mes poètes préférés : lamartine
Mes héros dans la fiction : n'importe quel héros déchu qui se dit que finalement, tout ça ne valais pas la peine
Mes héroïnes favorites dans la fiction : n'importe quelle héroine qui se dit que finalement, le héros déchu est un bon parti...
Mes compositeurs préférés : david bowie et verdi
Mes peintres préférés : kandinski, soutine, picasso, degas, klee... tous les dadaistes
Mes héros dans la vie réelle : Sir Winston Spencer Churchill, Sid Paris
Mes héroïnes préférées dans la vie réelle : Rosa Park
Mes héros dans l'histoire : Sir Winston Spencer Churchill, André Breton, Victor Schoelcher
Ma nourriture et boisson préférée : hmmm, une petite faiblesse pour un bon foie gras accompagné d'un pernand vergelesses ou d'un corton charlemagne blanc
Ce que je déteste par-dessus tout : l'intégrisme sous toutes ses formes
Le personnage historique que je n'aime pas : hitler
Les faits historiques que je méprise le plus : vichy 40, le 21 avril 2002
Le fait militaire que j'estime le plus : La prise de troie
La réforme que j'estime le plus : le code civil 1804
Le don de la nature que je voudrais avoir : ubiquité
Comment j'aimerais mourir : vieux
L'état présent de mon esprit : relax
La faute qui m'inspire le plus d'indulgence : l'excès
Ma devise : si vis pacem, para bellum


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Les *réponses de Marcel Proust* au fameux questionnaire :
> 
> ...




Dit, on dit pas "Pédé", ça en vexe quelques uns....
on dit autrement....
mais pas "autrement", enfin, tu m'as compris....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

pfff.....me gave deja ce questionnaire.....pfff.....


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2005)

En fait, je préfère lire Proust que répondre à son questionnaire


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Dit, on dit pas "Pédé", ça en vexe quelques uns....
> on dit autrement....
> mais pas "autrement", enfin, tu m'as compris....





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

Ma vertu préférée *La franchise*
Le principal trait de mon caractère *Drôle*
La qualité que je préfère chez les hommes *Aucune*
La qualité que je préfère chez les femmes *Humour*
Mon principal défaut *Râleur*
Ma principale qualité *Au fond, je ne suis pas méchant*
Ce que j'apprécie le plus chez mes amis *Rien de particulier*
Mon occupation préférée *Lire*
Mon rêve de bonheur *iMac G5 20 pouces*
Quel serait mon plus grand malheur ? *Devoir acheter un PC*
A part moi -même qui voudrais-je être ? *Dieu*
Où aimerais-je vivre ? *Dans une vallée du Pays Basque (terre de mes ancêtres paternels)*
La couleur que je préfère *Bleu*
La fleur que j'aime *Le lilas*
L'oiseau que je préfère *Le goéland*
Mes auteurs favoris en prose *Emile Zola*
Mes poètes préférés *Baudelaire*
Mes héros dans la fiction *John Steed*
Mes héroïnes favorites dans la fiction *Mme Peel*
Mes compositeurs préférés *Aucun en particulier*
Mes peintres préférés *Aucun en particulier*
Mes héros dans la vie réelle *Mon père*
Mes héroïnes préférées dans la vie réelle *Ma mère*
Mes héros dans l'histoire *De Gaulle*
Ma nourriture et boisson préférée *Foie gras et champagne*
Ce que je déteste par-dessus tout *L'hypocrisie, attendre*
Le personnage historique que je n'aime pas *Hitler*
Les faits historiques que je méprise le plus *L'extermination des juifs pendant la WW2*
Le fait militaire que j'estime le plus *Toutes les libérations (les vraies) *
La réforme que j'estime le plus *La création de la Sécurité Sociale*
Le don de la nature que je voudrais avoir *Sans avis*
Comment j'aimerais mourir *D'un coup*
L'état présent de mon esprit *Apaisé*
La faute qui m'inspire le plus d'indulgence *Le mensonge, quand c'est vraiment nécessaire*
Ma devise* Sur le trône le plus élevé du monde, on n'est jamais assis que sur son cul*


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> *Sur le trône le plus élevé du monde, on n'est jamais assis que sur son cul*


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Ma vertu préférée: *L'honnêteté* 
Le principal trait de mon caractère: *Idem*
La qualité que je préfère chez les hommes: *L'amitié*
La qualité que je préfère chez les femmes: *Leur sensibilité* 
Mon principal défaut: *L'intransigeance* 
Ma principale qualité: *La fidélité*
Ce que j'apprécie le plus chez mes amis: *D'être mes amis* 
Mon occupation préférée: *Glander*
Mon rêve de bonheur: *Idem*
Quel serait mon plus grand malheur ? *Etre émasculer, au sens propre comme au figurer* 
A part moi -même qui voudrais-je être ? *Personne*
Où aimerais-je vivre ? *Nul par et ailleurs* 
La couleur que je préfère: *Rouge*
La fleur que j'aime: *L'iris*
L'oiseau que je préfère: *L'aigle*
Mes auteurs favoris en prose: *Philip K. Dick* 
Mes poètes préférés: *Jean de La Fontaine*
Mes héros dans la fiction: *Ulysse* 
Mes héroïnes favorites dans la fiction: *Artémis* 
Mes compositeurs préférés: *Beethoven, Bach et Verdi* 
Mes peintres préférés: *Michael ange* 
Mes héros dans la vie réelle: *Aucun*
Mes héroïnes préférées dans la vie réelle: *Aucune*
Mes héros dans l'histoire: *Léonidas ler de Sparte*
Ma nourriture et boisson préférée: *Le steak-frites et le café*
Ce que je déteste par-dessus tout: *La connerie*
Le personnage historique que je n'aime pas: *Sans opinion* 
Les faits historiques que je méprise le plus: *Waterloo* 
Le fait militaire que j'estime le plus: *Austerlitz*
La réforme que j'estime le plus: *Le code Napoléonien*
Le don de la nature que je voudrais avoir: *L'intelligence* 
Comment j'aimerais mourir: *En paix* 
L'état présent de mon esprit: *Ca va merci*
La faute qui m'inspire le plus d'indulgence: *pirater Windows* 
Ma devise: *La garde meurt mais ne se rend pas*


----------



## Galatée (20 Décembre 2005)

Ma vertu préférée: la tolérance
Le principal trait de mon caractère: bavarde
La qualité que je préfère chez les hommes: la capacité d'écoute et de compréhension
La qualité que je préfère chez les femmes: idem
Mon principal défaut: maniaque
Ma principale qualité: (j'espère) aider ceux à qui je tiens
Ce que j'apprécie le plus chez mes amis: tout (même leurs défauts, sinon ça ne serait pas mes amis)
Mon occupation préférée: lire
Mon rêve de bonheur: ne pas travailler
Quel serait mon plus grand malheur ? perdre les gens que j'aime
A part moi -même qui voudrais-je être ? personne
Où aimerais-je vivre ? dans un monde idéal (plus de guerres, de famines, de pauvreté etc etc et vive les pacifistes)
La couleur que je préfère: rouge
La fleur que j'aime: l'orchidée
L'oiseau que je préfère: un moineau
Mes auteurs favoris en prose: Nabokov, David Eddings, Barjavel
Mes poètes préférés: Rimbaud
Mes héros dans la fiction: les héros de Shakespeare, Chandler de Friends (et oui, faut être varié)
Mes héroïnes favorites dans la fiction: Antigone, Juliette 
Mes compositeurs préférés: Albinoni, Beethoven, Mozart, Rachmaninov 
Mes peintres préférés: Botticelli 
Mes héros dans la vie réelle: ceux qui prennent part au monde en essayant de le changer
Mes héroïnes préférées dans la vie réelle: idem, Édith Piaf
Mes héros dans l'histoire: Robin Hood (plus généralement les bandits au grand coeur)
Ma nourriture et boisson préférée: le foie gras et le kir violette
Ce que je déteste par-dessus tout: les beaufs
Le personnage historique que je n'aime pas: les dictateurs et les empereurs
Les faits historiques que je méprise le plus: les guerres et les nombreuses tueries qui les accompagnent 
Le fait militaire que j'estime le plus: la désertion !
La réforme que j'estime le plus: l'école mixte, gratuite, laïque (meme si l'application en est imparfaite)
Le don de la nature que je voudrais avoir: voler
Comment j'aimerais mourir: dans mon lit
L'état présent de mon esprit: calme
La faute qui m'inspire le plus d'indulgence: celles qui sont provoquées par l'amour
Ma devise: soyons réalistes, exigeons l'impossible


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Décembre 2005)

Dans le meme genre, piqure de rappel


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Que répondez-vous ?



1) j'ai toujours détesté les questionnaires de Proust, portraits chinois et autres solutions pour une petite planète auto-satisfaite de s'auto-décrire dans des auto-questionnaires
2) mais vraiment, hein :hein:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Les réponses de Marcel Proust ...
> ...
> (oui, mais il était pédé !)


Affligeant :mouais: 
Confondre "pédéraste" et "homosexuel"  :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Ma vertu préférée:* L'honnêteté ( qu'est ce qui faut po entendre, enfin, on commence doucement !  )*
Le principal trait de mon caractère: *La lubricité !!!!! *
La qualité que je préfère chez les hommes:* Idem*
La qualité que je préfère chez les femmes: *Qualité - Femme ?? ya une couille là *
Mon principal défaut:* Je connais ma principale qualité*
Ma principale qualité: *je connais mon principal défaut *:rateau:
Ce que j'apprécie le plus chez mes amis: *chez mes ???*
Mon occupation préférée:* Etrangler des gens à distance rien qu'en levant une main !*
Mon rêve de bonheur: *Un nouveau casque encore plus lubrifié !*
Quel serait mon plus grand malheur ?* Me faire kicker de macgé  quoique....*
A part moi -même qui voudrais-je être ?* Moi*
Où aimerais-je vivre ?* Dans ton ...*
La couleur que je préfère:* je vois pas les couleurs avec cette saloperie de masque !*
La fleur que j'aime:* je sens pas !*
L'oiseau que je préfère: *sais pas, tant qu'ça se bouffe et que ça me chie pas dessus...*
Mes auteurs favoris en prose: *houlà... euh... je sais lire  au fait ?*
Mes poètes préférés: *les miens: POUET !*
Mes héros dans la fiction:* j'ai pas le câble sur mon destroyer *
Mes héroïnes favorites dans la fiction:* qu'est ce que je viens de te dire ?*
Mes compositeurs préférés:* Maynard James Keenan et Bach... pour le fun !*
Mes peintres préférés: *Tu sais nous, les sith... l'art... *
Mes héros dans la vie réelle: *Moi, Roberto, Sonnyboy, et les autres *
Mes héroïnes préférées dans la vie réelle: *SSSSNNNNNIIIIIIIIFFFFFFFF !!!!! Quoi???*
Mes héros dans l'histoire:* Burp, désolé, ça c'était mes rots dans l'histoire *:rose:
Ma nourriture et boisson préférée:* Je me nourris par intraveineuse, connard !* :rateau:
Ce que je déteste par-dessus tout: *Moi même *
Le personnage historique que je n'aime pas: *Ceux qui ont fait les bouquins d'histoire !*
Les faits historiques que je méprise le plus: *La shoah, parce que c'est mal ! *
Le fait militaire que j'estime le plus:* Je suis antimilitariste, alors partant de là *
La réforme que j'estime le plus:* La forme de raie que ... ?*
Le don de la nature que je voudrais avoir: *Un chèque serait pas mal..* 
Comment j'aimerais mourir: *je suis déjà mort *
L'état présent de mon esprit: *si tu as lu jusqu'ici tu dois te faire une idée...*
La faute qui m'inspire le plus d'indulgence:* le pêché véniel, sans aucun doute *
Ma devise:* "pet contenu, furoncle au cul !"*


J'aime les tests ni longs, ni chiants à remplir, surtout apres pour mettre en gras avec les balises ! merkii le canard !   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2005)

12/20


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ma vertu préférée:* L'honnêteté ( qu'est ce qui faut po entendre, enfin, on commence doucement !  )*
> Le principal trait de mon caractère: *La lubricité !!!!! *
> La qualité que je préfère chez les hommes:* Idem*
> La qualité que je préfère chez les femmes: *Qualité - Femme ?? ya une couille là *
> ...



:love:


----------

